# O rings for spool valve



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

It seems that I need to replace an O ring or two in my Cross SBA22 spool valve. I see "seal kits" selling for $22+. They appear to just be O rings, and this seems a bit steep for 12 O-rings. Can I just head to my local parts store and get the appropriate sized rubber O-rings or are there something special about the ones in my valve?
Thanks guys


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some times the O-rings are of a different material,or diameter,and just any old ring won't work.
Best to get the one meant for it.
I had to replace some on my Goldwing motorcycle,and I tried several different ones,but ended up just getting the OEM,and it cured the problem.


----------

